# A few words about me and my story :)



## Suvii (Dec 3, 2011)

I just joined the forum and wanted to share my story. Sorry for the spelling mistakes, try not to pay attention to them.

I was diagnosed with Crohn's in 1998 at age of 13. It all started when I was rushed to the emergency due to a difficult diarrhea and being sick _a lot._ I had a severe stomach ache. They ran lots of tests including colonoscopy and a MRI scan of my brain. My mom was terrified that they would found cancer etc. I was so tired that I couldn't even open my eyes when doctors came to examine me. Also I had anaemia back then, Hb 89. I was finally diagnosed with Crohn's disease and started eating Pentasa (12/1998). After 2002 I was medicine free and my disease stated to be in a remission.

In 2008 I was anaemic again, this time my Hb was only 60. I was in a gastroscopy what turned out to be normal. They wanted me to have also colonoscopy, but I was pregnant () and decided to pass it later so I could get the premedication.

In the summer of 2009 I went to the emergency due to a very severe stomache pain. They checked my lower abdomen with ultrasound where they saw my ileum was thicken. I started Prednison and went home.

Finally I went to the colonoscopy in 6/2009. They found strictures and dilatated them.

In early of 2010 my small intestine was checked with MRI. In the terminal ileum they found a 10 cm long stricture and another that was 5 cm long. I started eating Entocort and Azamun + Pentasa. 4/2010 I had an iron injection because of my low Hb again.

Double Balloon Enteroscopy was made 9/2010 under anesthesia. They dilatated my obstructions/strictures.

11/2011 my small intestine was checked again with MRI. Still the 10 cm long stricture but now they saw that what earlier looked like a 5 cm long stricture was actually two separate strictures inside the 5 cm distance of my ileum. For the first time I was suggested surgery.

Now I'm waiting to meet my surgeon, I'm meeting him/her December 9th. Freaking out, naturally. I've had so much support from unknown people via email that I feel really lucky and cared! I've heard lots of stories and it really helps me to cope with this. So many people have recovered from surgeries and so will I. I just have to accept this.

Most of all I'm happy that my obstuction pains (they're so awful, I tell ya!) will hopefully be history after the surgery! They've been my biggest problem alongside anaemia. I haven't had to run in the toilet though so I think I'm really lucky in that way.

Thanks for reading! Feel free to comment!

You can visit my blog here, although I write it in finnish. You can always use a translator if you want


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 3, 2011)

:welcome: Suvii!  Glad your found our site, you will get many experiences  here and support.

I have had two resections and as scary as they were nothing has more pain than a full bowel obstruction and I do know why you are scared.  Hopefully the surgeon can get you relief after everything you have been through.

We  have a Finnish community here in Thunder Bay , they have been here for decades.  I have met a few but I am in an opposite community so the opportunity isnt there.  

Hope you enjoy our great bunch of people here.  Welcome aboard.  Please let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## KWalker (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! This is the first time I've seen someone from Finland on here. You will find lots of useful info on here so I hope to see you around


----------



## Suvii (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, Pen & KWalker! I will tell how it goes right after the appointment - I'm sure I need to speak my head empty afterwards.

I'm a member of CCAFIN - Crohn & Colitis Finland forum. But decided to stuff my head around here too and see what it's like abroad with these diseases :wink:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah we have CCFC.ca here too, and the americans have one too. Here it is a non profit organization with alot of info and updates.  It is not easy to comprehend this disease and what it entails as far as other symptoms associated with it.  Coming to terms is admitting you have it but you dont have to live it.  I go go go when I feel good and when I dont I rest as much as possible.  It is not a death sentence you have to find your way of meds or diet that suits you individually.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Suvii and welcome. I have recently had my first op - a resection due to a stricture and I was really worried leading up to it.  It turned out to be no where near as bad as I thought, the docs were able to do the op via key hole which I think helps and apart from the soreness from the op itself my pain levels had dramatically decreased.  Before the op things had got so bad that I could't eat food without such excruciating pain that I couldn't bear to walk and at times get out of bed. I was put on a nutrional drink called Modulen as this was the only thing that could 'pass through' relatively pain free.  I am having a few issues now but that is normal for me and I still feel lucky that I managed to go nine years without needing an op.  No one wishes to have an op but sometimes it is the only way to go and the results can sometimes be life changing in a really good way


----------



## Suvii (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd love to get a small incision or laparoscopic surgery, but it's not possible. I know they're gonna take the obstructions from my small bowel, but also my doc said that they're gonna take my caecum and part of my colon too. I will not have a stoma though.

I'm working in a hospital and I'm writing doctors' medical dictations. I write orthopedy, plasticsurgery, neurosurgery and internal medicine too. It's so interesting but also now I maybe know too much about scar infections and all the complications.. More information = more pain and stuff to worry about


----------



## xJillx (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Suvii and welcome!  I want to wish you luck with your upcoming appointment and surgery.  I hope you have a speedy recovery and feel terrific afterward.

Good luck!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 4, 2011)

Hei hei Suvi!.....Glad to see you here - there is lots of information and many, many wonderful people!

Are you actually in Helsinki or outside?  I have cousins in Helsinki, and an aunt - and family in Jalasjarvi.....(my mother is Finnish!)...

And please do not worry about your English - it is much much better than our Finnish!!!

Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Suvii (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you guys! Feels good when people welcome me here with this awesome kindness, there are many forums where you kind of can't get in properly but here I feel like home already :redface:

I live in East Helsinki, right next to the beautiful ocean. Here's a post where you can see my hoods! ... And there's my kids too 

OMG - 4 nights before my appointment! :eek2: Before I know it I'll be in operating room with my tummy wide open.


----------



## SnowDay (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, i always feel like people from Scandinavia/Germany/Finland apologize the most for their ''bad english'' and they usually speak better english than some people to whom english is their first language.

Welcome Suvii. I know, this forum is amazing. I spent a lot of time on sports/games forums before this one and could not believe how nice and welcoming everyone is on here. You will get great support, starting with a big virtual hug from me .


----------



## Suvii (Dec 5, 2011)

Aww, thanks SnowDay! A virtual hug to you too :hug:

It's always a struggle with all the _a, an, the, to, that, in, on_.. And I'm not sure if I'm using the right terms considering DC - do I say obstruction or stricture, small bowel or small intestine. I mean give me a break!  But I guess you guys still get my point better this way, than if I'd start writing here in finnish... :eek2: :lol2:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2011)

rofl....I'm sure people would be scratching their heads if you decided to write in Finnish!!!  Just like I look on and smile when I listen to my Mother talk to her sisters.....

again - good luck with everything - we are here with you on the countdown!


----------



## Soybean (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello and welcome Suvii! this forum is filled with a wonderful bunch of people, I'm sure you'll fit right in 

Good luck for Friday, will be thinking happy thoughts for ya.



> I'm sure I need to speak my head empty afterwards.


I love this! It gives a great mental image, and demonstrates exactly how I feel after stressful situations.
:hug:
Soybean xx


----------



## Suvii (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks again - I'm feeling very lucky right now with all these replies and support I'm getting from you all. It means a lot. Snifff. :smile:

Three nights...


----------



## Stillindenial (Dec 6, 2011)

Quite a story Suvii.....hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## Suvii (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks!

So tomorrow is the big - well not the biggest - day! I'm so nervous right now, I don't know how I'm going to get any sleep this night. 14,5 hours left to try 

I took a day off from work for tomorrow, I think I won't be able to work afterwards. I found myself last weekend on writing lyrics - in english! - that I heard on the radio to one person's EPR! _Yes boss, of course I'm concentrating! How dare you suspect anything else!_ :wink:


----------



## Suvii (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so excited, I've got good news!

So I went to meet a surgeon. She was really nice! She told me right in the beginning, that I'm getting an ileocecal resection and it will be laparoscopic and I don't need a big open surgery incision. I was prepared for an open surgery so this was very good news!

The incision will be made in my belly button and it's going to be only 4-5 cm + the laparoscopic (what do you call itself, a scope?) scars but they're so small that I don't even care of them at all. She said that as a female surgeon (there are four female surgeons and one of them will do my surgery) the incision will be more esthetic and as small as possible! :thumright:

I can maybe be getting home as early as the 3rd of the 4th day afterwards, but that's only if my bowel starts to work without any problems. She said that Crohn's patients are more difficult in healing that UC patients.

Afterwards I'm not suppose to lift anything in the next 3 weeks to avoid a hernia. I'm not sure when I can get back to work. I'm sitting 8 hours a day when I'm working, so if it doesn't disturb my incision and I'm feeling good I believe that I'm going back in a month.

I'm so happy right now! All the anxiety is gone now! I can't believe they can do it laparoscopic! Yeyyyy! :yoshijumpjoy:

I'm on the 2nd urgent waiting list and I'm hoping to get my surgery date in the beginning of 2012. I'm sure I will get nervous again when I get my date letter, but for now I'm just relieved and happy. Now I'm convinced that everything's gonna be alright. 

Oh, and the surgeon said to the tape she dictated that "the patient is a slim figured young woman..." and that was maybe the nicest thing to hear, hee hee! :grr1d:



Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sudsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

So glad to hear you got good news! And I am a little bit jealous  NONE of my surgeries have been laparoscopic. Oh well. It will make your recovery soooo much easier.

Speaking as someone with lots of experience with partial obstruction/stricture (I think I had it for at least 5 years if you go by the number of times I was in the ER for vomiting and severe pain and ended up with the dreaded NG tube) It is such a relief to get rid of that!
I had my surgery in April of this year and I think they fixed everything possible in 5 hours  -haha. If you want all the gory details, my story is in this thread under My Saga.

Anyway, best of luck to you, and I am so happy for you.

Sudsmom


----------



## Suvii (Dec 9, 2011)

Sudsmom: Thanks! Yes I left a comment for you there and you've def had tough times!

I can appreciate this laparoscopic chance of mine so much! I totally thought I'd be getting an open surgery, b/c one of my obs./str. is 10 cm long. The surgeon explained it that they need a small incision where they can pull the bowel out and that they mostly work inside my stomach laparoscopic. I think it's so cool!

Now all my anxiety is gone - a bit weird to say at least..

By the way, I asked the surgeon if she could make me a small lipo too in the same session but that's not gonna happen... :lol2:


----------



## Sudsmom (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea I remember when I was in therapy moaning about how my stomach looks like a war zone (it really is pretty bad) she said - well just get some plastic surgery! Once she said that, I realized it really was a small problem compared to oh let's say - being alive! I stopped whining about it.

Also, now that I have over 2 years under my belt with my husband looking at my horrible scars every day (we have been doing dressing changes for a fistula -18 months, and a surgical wound - 6 months) IT JUST DOESN'T MATTER anymore. Really. 

Again, I wish you the best!

Sudsmom


----------



## SnowDay (Dec 9, 2011)

GO SUVII! I'm delighted for you. It's great to get good news, seems like every bit of news we get when we have serious gut/digestive problems is bad. And leading up to christmas, this will give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Suvi, that's wondeful!  I saw my surgeon the other day and she was delighted with the scars, they have already gotten smaller and have started to fade so this type of op is defintely the way to go.  I was going to ask if they could take a photo during the the op because it facinated me that they were going to take my bowel out such a small incesion - I didn't though in case they thought I was weird


----------



## Soybean (Dec 9, 2011)

Yey!! So happy that it's good news xx


----------



## Suvii (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

I'm taking my camera with me and begging them to take pictures during the operation. 

*Here's a link* to pictures taking during operation (the link was in CCAFIN forum) - WARNING! Not for sensitive people!

For those who wanna see the pictures, here's translations to the finnish words:
Ohutsuoli = Small bowel
Vatsaontelo = Abdominal cavity
Suolisauma = Bowel joint
Stricturoplastia = Sticturoplasty (that's not difficult to understand though...)
Paksusuoli = Colon

I'm probably getting my surgery date tomorrow from my work, I'll ask the nurses to check it from the computer. _Impatient? Me? Noooo.... _:ybiggrin: Then I'm sure I'll be nervous again!


----------



## Suvii (Dec 10, 2011)

Yikes... I checked from work if there's any information on the computer when my surgery is. There was a date already - 31.12.2011! So that's probably my surgery date or the preoperative visit to meet with the docs. I'm gessing it's my surgery date. 

So three weeks. I'm going to be in hospital in New Year's Eve. Woohoo.

The sooner the better, right? Don't have to wait that long and be nervous...


Edit. Okay, this was a missunderstanding, the date was 31.12.*2300* (good luck digging my corpse from the ground! :eek2 and it wasn't a surgery date, it was only a date what the system put there b/c I was added to the waiting list. 

So the date is still undecided and I'm now gonna wait nicely for the official letter from the hospital... :tongue:


----------



## Suvii (Dec 22, 2011)

I just recieved a letter from the hospital. My surgery is in *February 23rd! * :eek2: I'm going in the day before that. I think that's a good idea, I'm sure I'll need some sleeping pills and any help I can get. 

Wow. Now this is hitting me good. It's happening.


----------



## KWalker (Dec 22, 2011)

Best of luck with everything!!


----------



## SarahAnne (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that you have a date, waiting is the hardest part. I know I was counting down the days before my surgery the way kids will count down the days until Christmas. How weird is that?

Good luck with the surgery. I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Suvii (Dec 23, 2011)

KWalker - Thank you!

SarahAnne - I know! January might be going ok, but when it's February I'm sure I'll start to freak out.









Merry Christmas to all of you from Finland!

Eat as much as possible and enjoy the holidays!







- Suvi​


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi suvii! You've been through a lot! I had an emergency colon resection and my scar is humongous. But I'm older, and not likely to wear a bikini ever again, so it's not that big a deal. Seeing the pictures was interesting.

What a beautiful family! Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## a1000lies (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey suvvi can you see the aurora borealis over there?? I've always wanted to see them!


----------



## SnowDay (Dec 24, 2011)

beautiful pic, Suvii.


----------



## Suvii (Dec 25, 2011)

a1000lies - Well I live in Helsinki which is in south Finland. I've once seen the aurora borealis over here, but they're more common in north Finland, Lapland. It's definately worth it, so unbelievably beautiful! You should come to Finland, especially to Lapland! 

SnowDay -  Thanks


----------



## Marx (Dec 25, 2011)

Everyone is going through so much and everyone is so brave! Makes you think to yourself what a loser you are! 

Good luck with the op. hopefully it'll be a success and you'll be enjoying life again!


----------



## Suvii (Jan 11, 2012)

*Update*

Marx - Thank you!

---

Ok, here's my counter from this morning. 41 days and I'll be walking into the hospital. Time is running so fast! Yikes! Getting nervous a lil' bit.

I've been having some partial obstructions lately, not very severe pain - Litalgin has helped - but still. Learned that I can't really eat apples at all. If I do, I'll be having pains for sure. Oh well, soon I can eat what ever I want!


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Jan 11, 2012)

Apples? Oh no! Bless your heart! Don't eat fresh fruit, eat it cooked, like applesauce or baked apples, instead. Much easier on the tummy. I miss fresh fruit terribly. 

I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## Suvii (Jan 14, 2012)

Miss Underestimated - I know, I know.. But apples don't do the trick every single time. And fruits are so easy snacks and much, much more healthier than buying pasteries from café at work  But I guess I'm going to avoid all fresh fruits except bananas before surgery.

I'm dealing with self-loathing right now. I was in a fitness test and the results were ok, but my weight had gone up a few pounds. My BMI is 21.7 right now so I'm not overweight or anything, but still. Sitting in front of a desk 8 hours a day at work definately affects! I went back to work in 9/2010 after being a stay-at-home mother for 2 years (when I was more active) and now the time is really an issue. My fiancée is studying Mon to Thurs and I've got to be at home with the kids. I know I could do exercises at home, but how do I get the push to start? Argh! :devil:

Ok, sorry for the vent. I have to open up somewhere and since this is my thread, why not do it here! :lol2:


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, the push to start is the thing. I'm the same way.


----------



## SandyM (Jan 14, 2012)

Suvii,

I have just found this thread and consider myself lucky.

I think what you've been through is remarkable and thanks for sharing on here.

I don't understand what you have written on your site but what a wonderful family and I must add the photo's are fabulous. Finland sure does have some beautiful scenery.

Wish you the best of luck on your next visit to hospital.


----------



## Suvii (Jan 15, 2012)

Sandy M - Thank you so much! You made my day with those words.


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Jan 25, 2012)

So thankful for your encouragement during my recent surgery. I know yours is coming up soon. Less than a month.  You will do great.  Make sure that you use the time to get into the best possible health and fitness. I feel like that helped me. I was sure to jog and lift weights. You are young and will recover well!


----------



## Suvii (Jan 26, 2012)

Jasoncode3 - Thank you! I know I should be jogging (well, the snow has kept me home) and working out, but instead I've been going the wrong way. Guess the stress affects me this way now! 26 days to go.

I've been really tired since I can't sleep properly. Also I've stayed at home from work a lots because of that. I just can't get myself out of bed in the morning. I think I'll have to call my gastroenterologist and ask for paid sick days from work presurgery. 1-2 weeks. Then I could sleep properly and work out as well. Well see.


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Jan 26, 2012)

*You should take time off.*



Suvii said:


> Jasoncode3 - Thank you! I know I should be jogging (well, the snow has kept me home) and working out, but instead I've been going the wrong way. Guess the stress affects me this way now! 26 days to go.
> 
> I've been really tired since I can't sleep properly. Also I've stayed at home from work a lots because of that. I just can't get myself out of bed in the morning. I think I'll have to call my gastroenterologist and ask for paid sick days from work presurgery. 1-2 weeks. Then I could sleep properly and work out as well. Well see.


I ended up needing to go out a week prior to my surgery because I was so tired and sick.  I am glad I did, that way I could prepare, both emotionally and physically.  You should look into it, you deserve it.

I also ended up getting a prescription for anti-anxiety meds which helped.
WEhave no snow and little rain this winter in California, I am glad cause I can;t snowboard due to surgery. I guess it will just have to wait.


----------



## Suvii (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, I'm spending this week at home. Then I'm at work for 2½ weeks. Guess this little break is all good for me now. My nerves have been non-existent lately.. :frown:

It's so wonderful that spring is coming! Slowly, but it's coming! I'm loving the sunshine right now. It's freezing, but the light really does miracles for ones mood.


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you get to see the Northern Lights? I hear it is spectacular!

Hang in there.


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh good. I am so glad you are taking time to rest. are you feeling worse or just taking a break? I hope the break helps. I feel better than I have in months. I ran 1.4 miles today! It felt wonderful. I hope you are on your way to wellness Suvii .


----------



## Suvii (Feb 1, 2012)

*Miss Underestimated*, I didn't see them, I live in southern Finland. I checked the photos though, so beautiful!

*Jasoncode3*, thanks. I'm not feeling worse, physically I'm quite okay. I rarely have any pains. I'm just tired and stressed. Today I slept late, I woke up at 1 pm! Felt so good. 
Great to hear you've been able to run! I did some running too in the summer, I was in a running class. Now with the freezing weather and my lack of equipments I haven't been running at all. I'm just swelling like dough... :biggrin:


----------



## Suvii (Feb 6, 2012)

Yikes, I'm terrified already when I think I might have a NG tube inserted. I couldn't let them put it prior my MRI, and I couldn't drink the radiocontrast agent either so I drank water. I'm such an easy patient, can you tell? :wink:

Gosh, I really, really hope my bowels will wake up fast and easy! I sure am taking gum with me and be up as much as possible. 

16 days until February 22nd - that's the day I'm going in. Well, I might get to come home that night, it depends when my surgery is scheduled the next day.


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Feb 6, 2012)

I was unconscious when they put the NG tube in. Then I watch the food channel on TV, imagining how good the food would be. Crazy.


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Post op update.*

I didn't have to get an NG tube with my surgery, maybe you wont either.  I am doing really well in terms of my bowels,digestion and eating. My surgery was 1/18. I can eat pretty much what ever I want and don;t have any inflammation or bloating or pain. I am totally off prednisone which is AWESOME!!!!. I only took opiate pain meds for  3 days then switched to Tylenol. I feel like the old me. (not too old though).  I am exercising and taking steps to reduce the amount of stress in my life (going to work part-time rather than 50-60 hours per week).

There is a mass to left of my right hip bone which could be a fluid collection, abscess, or old inflammation, or blood. I go in Monday to have it biopsied and then go from there. It was there before surgery and went away for about a week then came back. We shall see what it is and kick its ass accordingly.

Overall, I am doing really well and complications do happen with sugery but can almost always be overcome.  I am so glad to hae a break from the abd pain swelling and fevers and obstruction.  This is great.  You will do great too, Suvii


----------



## Suvii (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! Time sure is running fast - only 9 nights and I'll be walking into the hospital and only 10 nights before my operation day :shifty-t:

I've been packing my hospital bag today. I've got books to read and my mother-in-law will bring me her laptop to the hospital. I'm bringing my hard disk too, so I have movies and tv series to watch. Guess those things will keep me entertained.

Also I've packed some clothes, toothbrush and -paste, earplugs, gum, headphones... Is there something important I haven't packed yet?

I'm feeling good. I'm confident (well, maybe 95 %) that my op will be fine. Just anxious about the recovery and stuff, 'cause I don't know what condition I'm going to be in... Physically I've been kind of lazy lately (what's with this fatigue?!) and it bums me out 'cause I know I should of been working out prior  to surgery.


----------



## Suvii (Feb 14, 2012)

I just got a phone call from the hospital - my surgery is delayed by one day. It's only one day. So I'm going in 23rd and will be in operation on 24th.


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Suvii, I having been thinking about you and wanted you to know that I am one month post op and am doing well. I had one complication being an area of inflammation next to my right hip bone. The doctor put a drain in for a week but found no infection, just some swelling. I consider this minor and am doing well. I feel great and am on no prednisone which I LOVE! I also received my third dose of remicade Wednesday. I am feeling positive overall and feel much better than I did before surgery.  I know you will do well too.


----------



## SandyM (Feb 20, 2012)

Not long now!

Fingers crossed for you Suvii that all goes smoothly on the day.


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Feb 20, 2012)

Ditto here! Soon it will be over!


----------



## Suvii (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! Nice to know someone's thinking of me.. 

Yesterday I had an appointment with my GE. My blood tests were ok, so I'm in a good place to go to the surgery. My calprotectin value was 515 (my highest value so far) in october and I started Entocort then. Now it had came down nicely and was 175 so cortisone did it's job. *How often do you get your calprotectin checked?*

My diastolic blood pressure was a bit high, 90. My GE told me to be sure that if it doesn't seem to come down after the surgery I'd ask doctors to determine the cause. I'm normal weight, my basic condition is good, otherwise healthy and don't use salt that much so itsprobably high because of stress. I've been stressed since last fall so it doesn't surprise me much.

Two nights. Wow! :eek2:


----------



## Trysha (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello Suvi,
I have really enjoyed all your beautiful pictures, and your lovely children,
Thank you for sharing.
Soon your surgery will be over and in a short time you will be a new person.
Feel better soon.
Prayers and best wishes for a successful outcome.
Trysha


----------



## Suvii (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Y'all!

Here I am, hangin' in my hospital bed. Today is the 1st postoperative day. But first, let's start with the beginning.

On thursday I came in, I had my fiancé with me. First I went to the laboratory, had 7 tubes of blood taken and an EKG. Then we came to the ward, met my nurses, physiotherapist. After that we met anesthesiologist and I ended up wanting epidural as a pain management.

I'm in a two bed room, my roommate is two years younger than me, she also has Crohn's and she's also here for the same reason as me; getting rid of the strictures. I couldn't be more happier, I haven't been nervous at all. Everything is so well in here, the nurses are awesome.

We have such a good atmosphere here - music is played, we're talking and laughing!

My surgeon was great. She came to meet me on thursday. I have two navel jewel scars and (can you believe it!) my surgeon asked me if I wanted to get rid of those too!!! :eek2: I was so excited - this is what I call a good care! Also I didn't have to empty my bowels prior to surgery, yey!

So, on friday I was waken up at 7 A.M. and went to the shower. At 7.30 I had 10 mg of Diapam and slept a bit. 9 A.M. I was taken to the operating room. Still not nervous  They prepared me and I fell asleep nicely.

I woke up in the recovery room about 1 P.M. No pain, just a bit of pressure on my lower belly. I guess I was there about an hour and then came back to the ward. 

The night went ok, my pulse was 120 and I used extra oxygen. I didn't need to ask pain medicine at all, they gave me automatically shots, i.v. and per os. I sat couple of times at night in my bed and stood up for a minute.

Today I went for a walk at 9 A.M. Felt ok, no pains, just a funny feeling in my belly. Now in having my lunch: broth, tea, juice, water and Nutridrink. Feeling good, a bit tired.

And guess what? I've already passed gas! Two or three times! YEY! :ylol2:

My surgeon said I'd be getting home on monday! I can't believe it! If it happens.... Well, I'll be very happy.

Here's a picture of my new, improved belly:







I'll get back to you some time soon. Now I'm going to enjoy mu lunch. Ta ta, folks. :dog:


----------



## Angrybird (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Suvii, I am so pleased that things are going well :biggrin: those incision sites look really good! I had a good chuckle after I first passed wind - the docs are so pleased with you that you feel that you have practically achieved world peace or something.  I hope you continue to do well and can get home Monday.

xxxx


----------



## Suvii (Feb 25, 2012)

Edit. I updated the *surgery pics*. If you want to check them out, *click here*.

:awe:


----------



## SandyM (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow,

All well and good and now on the mend Suvii,

Looks very neat. Wishing you a speedy recovery and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suvii (Feb 25, 2012)

I have only three really, really small holes in my tummy and the small incision in my belly button. That's it. I'm recovering so well that my lovely surgeon said that I might get the permission to go home on monday already! Great news!

I'm on epidural now and they are cutting it off tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous that will I be sore and how much... Now my belly is numb so I'm pain free. But there's other drugs of course to help me out. I think that b/c of my small holes and small incision my pains wouldn't be so bad anyway. I'm counting on it.


----------



## Suvii (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay. The surgeon wanted me to get rid of the epidural already. Now the reality is hitting me - ouch. I've had Oxanest i.m. and Litalgin i.v. and still my tummy hurts. They're giving me some strong pain medicine later, I don't yet know what's it gonna be. I think I won't be sleeping as good as last night...


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Feb 25, 2012)

You look fantastic! Glad it went well. It is funny - I remember my surgeon listening to my guts gurgling and he smiled this really big smile, and said "lots of nice noises in there."


----------



## Trysha (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Suvii,
So glad that everything went well and everything looks so neat.
Hopefully your pains will soon go away.
Feel better soon. 
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## OnMyOwn (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Suvii - Thank you for sharing your story! I'm so happy to read that your surgery went well.  I'm having surgery next week. Excited and also nervous!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Suvii!

So glad the surgery went well and such teeny scars!  I hope the new pain killers are keeping you out of pain today xx


----------



## Suvii (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! :hug:

I'm feeling good, yesterday I got rid of from all the tubes and IV's. I'm taking pain meds per os and it's enough. I've slept well too.

Yesterday I was really full after eating too much food (I knew I shouldn't eat all of the food they'd bring me, but when your self control isn't it's bestest - well....) and it made me feel really uncomfortable. I walked, walked and walked. I walked in the stairway and I drove the exercise bike too. I managed to pass wind really nicely, but still no poo. Luckily Litalgin and other drugs made my tummy feel better and when I layed on one side in my bed with my knees near to my chest, it helped even more.

The docs came to see me about half an hour ago. I'm pretty much ready to go home right now and they asked me if I wanted to go today or tomorrow. I ended up leaving tomorrow, b/c I'd like to see some poo in here before going home and it's easier in here with the meds and the childfree setting :wink: This is kind of a vacation for me in here - the food is brought right under your nose, you get pain meds, you don't have to look good and no one's calling me stupid (I'm referring to my son with this one!) :wink: And I'm sure that when I get home, my peeps will be happy that I'm there again and they're going to cherish me a bit more (you often cherish something after it's not there anymore....) :biggrin:

So, in a nut shell, it's all good in here! I'm more than happy with the outcome of my surgery, the scars are so tiny, the pain was withstanding and it went away faster than I thought. Physically I'm feeling almost normal already! Don't worry though, I'm taking it slowly, I don't want to risk anything.

Oh man, I'm just so happy right now! Life's good. :whistleinnocently:

Here's my biggest scar. Gotta love medical progress in surgeries! Hooray for the laparoscopes!


----------



## Angrybird (Feb 27, 2012)

That looks so tidy and neat!  Really pleased you are still doing well and agree it is best to poop before going home as then you know that things are fully working again.

Continue with the good work hun


----------



## tobyjug (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Suvii - Thanks as I really appreciate you sharing this story. I've never had surgery (and hopefully never will) so sharing this experience has been very insightful. I'm only a mild to moderate crohhnie.

Also good to see it all under the one thread so much easier to follow.

All the best and I hope your recovery goes very well.

Good luck for the future.

Tobyjug


----------



## stickman7755 (Feb 27, 2012)

your Dr went horizontal, nice! Mine went vertical, lol.


----------



## Suvii (Feb 28, 2012)

*Yey! I pooped!* 












​

Oh man, how happy can one be after seeing poop in the toilet? And besides, it was all normal poop! No diarrhea or funky colored poop. Just normal and nice.

Now I'm having my breakfast and waiting for the docs to come. I'm going home probably at noon. Yey, yey, yey!


----------



## Angrybird (Feb 28, 2012)

:dance: wahoo! Well done girly


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Feb 28, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Suvii (Feb 28, 2012)

It's so nice but also weird being home again! I sure don't walk that much at home. I'm waiting the snow storm to pass so I can go outside for a nice walk. Hopefully tomorrow.

I miss the hospital's peace though! I've got two kids fighting here + ice hockey on tv - help! :lol2: 

I've pooped twice. Both times normal poop. Yey!

I have to inject myself for 10 days to prevent blood clots. Yikes. The injection itself isn't that bad, but I think it's difficult to stick it in your own skin. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots of us stick ourselves. You can do it!!


----------



## Angrybird (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad your home! Please be careful with the walks though as you must not over do it.


----------



## Suvii (Mar 1, 2012)

It's so great to be home!

  Yesterday the weather was so awesome; +1C, sunshine, the snow was melting. I was going out the whole morning and noon, but every time I started to put on my clothes, I had to go to the toilet. It's good my bowels are awake, but it was a little frustrading to hop in and out four times. Guess it's b/c I'm scared to push so the bowel doesn't drain at once. 

Anyways, I finally went out with my fiancé at 3 P.M. and we walked 2.6 miles in one hour. Slowly, making a few stops. I had my new camera, Nikon D5100, with me and took pictures, a lot. I enjoyed the walk so much! The spring is on it's way and I'm feeling so good! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










I'm *soooo in love *with this camera!

Can't wait to be able to cycle again. I've set myself a goal for this year: I'm going to cycle at least 621 miles. It's not really that much; last year I started cycling really late and cycled only 133 miles... This year I'm starting earlier and I'm bicycle commuting (9.3 miles in one direction) so I think the miles will build up easily. 






Can you tell I'm excited? Happy? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





​


----------



## Suvii (Mar 9, 2012)

I wanted to share my scar with y'all. I took the pic yesterday, which was the 13th postoperative day. As you can see, the incision is really small - I love it! My surgeon also removed my ugly navel piercing scars (I had two of them) so that's another reason why I think my tummy looks great now... :wink: I'm still a bit bruised, expecially after the Fragmin injections. Tonight will be the last injection though, yey!







I'm going back to work on Monday. I feel ready - I've been walking a lot, one day I walked 10,1 km (took me 1 h 50 minutes) so that's good! Some days I'm more tired and then I'm taking it easy. 

​


----------



## SnowDay (Mar 9, 2012)

Suvii said:


> I'm going back to work on Monday. I feel ready - I've been walking a lot, one day I walked 10,1 km (took me 1 h 50 minutes) so that's good! Some days I'm more tired and then I'm taking it easy.
> 
> ​


It's really great and inspiring to hear how well you're doing, Suvii. I really hope thing continue to go well for you. Take care of yourself


----------



## Suvii (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, I probably haven't mentioned this yet, but my surgeon told me that when she checked my bowels during the surgery, they looked very nice and neet, *no signs of Crohn's!* 

I'm still eating Azamun 150 mg a day to prevent new stenoses. But great news still, right? I'm having a colonoscopy in August to check the situation.

(How could I possibly forget to tell these news?!)


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Mar 10, 2012)

Suvii, I am so glad you are doing so well. I appreciate your sharing and Hope the weather is warming up for you up there. I have been thinking of you and finally came online to check. My surgery went well and I have pretty much recovered. Laparoscopic, my abdomen looks pretty much like yours AND I love my new belly button. It's much cuter than my old one. I hope you continue to feel well and have a beautiful spring. Jason


----------



## Suvii (Mar 10, 2012)

Jason, that was so nicely said! Thank you.

Great to hear you're doing well too and that you're happy with your new tummy! IF you're in to it, put a picture from it for me to see!

Have an awesome spring and enjoy every minute of it! :rosette1:


----------



## Jasoncode3 (Mar 10, 2012)

Suvii said:


> Jason, that was so nicely said! Thank you.
> 
> Great to hear you're doing well too and that you're happy with your new tummy! IF you're in to it, put a picture from it for me to see!
> 
> Have an awesome spring and enjoy every minute of it! :rosette1:


Oh HECK no. I can't post a picture of my stomach. I went from 188lbs post op, to 201.4 this morning.  It's back to fat and hairy now. LOL.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## Suvii (Mar 11, 2012)

Jasoncode3 said:


> Oh HECK no. I can't post a picture of my stomach. I went from 188lbs post op, to 201.4 this morning.  It's back to fat and hairy now. LOL.  Have a good weekend!


Okay, what ever you say! :lol2: Have a nice weekend yourself, too!


----------



## Suvii (Mar 19, 2012)

Good mornin' to y'all!

So, it's 24th postoperative day here. I've been back to work for a week now. It's been mostly going fine, but of course sitting in front of computer for 8 hours a day makes my stomach swell... I should walk more.

The mornings have been quite interesting... I have to run in and out the toilet many times, but not every morning. Today for example I've been there for three times already. I'm glad I have a day off today b/c I have to go to the toilet really fast.







My scar seems to be more... Well, not exactly sore but more gentle. I went to the doctor (not GE or anything) 2 weeks post op b/c I had a weird fainting feeling and the doctor pressed my stomach a bit too hard. Now I'm a bit worried that she did some harm for my scar/bowels/seam. My scar isn't infected or my stomach doesn't look uneven (=hernia) but still I'm worried. I'll have to ask my GE next week when he calls me b/c of blood tests. It doesn't make any sense that more the time flies, the more it becomes sore.

Oh well. Overall I'm fine, I really shouldn't be complaining about anything. :tongue:

Have a nice week!
​


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh I hate it when one doctor messes with what another doctor did. I hope everything's ok. You've done so well so far!!


----------



## Suvii (Apr 8, 2012)

*Update*

Thought I'd share a quick update about everything and how I've been feeling lately :smile:

My scars have healed well. No sings of soreness or anything, def no hernia. So that's good.

My hemoglobin has dropped a bit. It was now 115. Didn't start any iron supplements, I'm having my blood tests checked again in May and we agreed with my GE that if it has dropped even more, I'm having an Ferinject infusion again. It's the best treatment of iron deficiency IMO, b/c I don't have to eat any tablets or drink any yucky stuff. Quick and easy.

I started my 1000 km biking project. I biked for 10,5 km yesterday. It's 99 more of those and my ton is pedaled :biggrin:

I still run in the toilet too often. Talked about that too with my GE and I think I'm going to start Questran or Vi-Siblin. This drives me nuts.. It's not an every single day problem, but still. I started a food diary yesterday so I can see if there's something particular that's causing this...


----------



## Miss Underestimated (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, that sounds like good news! I imagine it's taking your body a little while to adjust. And all that biking!! Wow!! I'm impressed. I feel like such a couch potato.


----------

